# Ten... best Blu-ray movies of 2011



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.reghardware.com/2011/11/12/ten_blu_ray_movies_of_2011/


> Tron: Legacy
> Best Blu-ray picture quality
> 
> Akira
> ...



So, whatta ya think?


----------



## granfire (Nov 25, 2011)

contrived to push BlueRay?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 25, 2011)

Maybe.  But I like bluray. 

(Side note, remember we are an Amazon affiliate. Please click this link to order. We get a little kickback at no extra cost to you.)

I saw TRON in BR.  Excellent picture.
I've got Patton in VHS, DVD and Bluray.  The BR picture is again, excellent.  (Yeah, 3 originals, I like the movie, lol)

I've been slowly picking up BR versions of some of our collection. Usually deep sales because I just want the better pic.  Now, I've got an upscan player that does a great job, but sometimes it's worth the couple extra bucks for the better picture.

We're getting the Star Wars in BR soon, and will probably pick up LOTR as well.  TRON's also on the list.

Some things though, I'll stick with the cheaper dvd's for now.


----------



## granfire (Nov 25, 2011)

the combo packs slay me!

I mean, if I have Bluray, why buy DVD! :lfao:

I have not bothered with it yet. I watch hardly any DVDs as it is, our flat screen died a while ago, (seems like Vizio has a problem with the internal power workings, supposed to be a cheap fix, but the size TV is now available for next to nothing...hardly worth fixing the 'old' one)


I am retro I suppose...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 25, 2011)

My dvd collection's somewhere above 1,000 disks. (that's factory originals I might add) 1 anime series (Urusei Yatsura) takes up 70 dvds alone.
We've got about 20 blurays. With streaming, I doubt we're going to buy a lot of titles, but some you just like to have on hand.  I'll be getting Star Trek TOS in blue, but not bothering with the other series. Got the even movies already, not sure about the odd which I have in dvd.


----------

